

For virtual prospectors, life in the Bitcoin mines gets real - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324665604579079721277783300.html?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_tech

======
brubaker
The ones making real money are the ones selling the shovels.

